# IMPALAS MAGAZINE STOCKTON SUPER SHOW MAY,31 2015 SAN JOAQUIN FAIRGROUNDS CA



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

GET YOUR PRE-REG IN EARLY THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I support Impalas Magazine......TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

s1139.photobucket.com/user/Impalasmagazine/media/Mobile%20Uploads/Stockton-Lowrider-SuperShow2-1.jpg.html]







[/URL]
MAKE SURE TO GET YOUR CAR OR BIKE PRE-REG IN EARLY THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...I'm in


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I support Impalas Magazine......TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW!..IT WILL BE ONE OF THE BEST & BIGGEST SHOW IN THE BAY AREA THIS YEAR.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT----


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT-----


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW!..IT WILL BE ONE OF THE BEST & BIGGEST SHOW IN THE BAY AREA THIS YEAR.


:uh: stockton ain't the Bay Area


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

LURCH63 said:


> :uh: stockton ain't the Bay Area


IT'S GOING TO BE ONE OF BEST & BIGGEST SHOW IN NOR-CAL!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bombshop (Jan 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> s1139.photobucket.com/user/Impalasmagazine/media/Mobile%20Uploads/Stockton-Lowrider-SuperShow2-1.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much is general admission?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

THANKS TO IMPALA MAG.... BROWN PERSUASION CC. WILL SUPPORT,,:thumbsup:,,, BACK TO OLD SKOOL,,,,


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> THANKS TO IMPALA MAG.... BROWN PERSUASION CC. WILL SUPPORT,,:thumbsup:,,, BACK TO OLD SKOOL,,,,


TTT...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Lot's of Pre-Reg coming in for this Show! Indoor Spots Will Sell Out Make Sure to send two Pictures of You're Entry!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

supremes said:


> how much is general admission?


General Admission is $15 Dollars Kids 10 & Under Free!


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> General Admission is $15 Dollars Kids 10 & Under Free!


thank you for that information.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

STKN209 said:


>


TTT...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> GET YOUR PRE-REG IN EARLY THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT!


THIS IS THE OFFICIAL STOCKTON 2015 LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW HOTEL INFORMATION:
UNIVERSITY WATER FRONT HOTEL
110 W FREMONT ST.
STOCKTON,CA
(209)944-1140
SPECIAL RATE ROOMS FOR THAT WEEKEND OUR $109.00 PLUS TAX...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

If Anyone Needs Info on the Stockton 2015 West Coast Lowrider Legend Tour! Go to WWW.ImpalasMagazine.com


----------



## EL NENE (Feb 24, 2003)

Working on resolving situation....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL NENE said:


> Just posting to save people from getting robbed or burnt by Mark Sermeno or Marco Sermeno of Original Wire Wheel and of Impala's Magazine.... He has been dodging me for over two years and has over 5500 of my money... Mark is a thief, liar, scumbag, and crook. Don't believe anything he says because all his stories are lies.... I have two years worth of text messages that I will be releasing with Mark on Facebook and layitlow so stay tuned... Lowrider wheel industry guys stay tune to see what Mark said about all you guys.... Again please save your money and time(life) and don't buy nothing from this scumbag.... Don't send any money .... Buyer Beware!!!!! Where you at Marcos Sermeno???? Mr. Original Wire Wheel and Mr. Impala's and American Bombs Magazine.... Do not support this scumbag... A lot of guys that got burned by Mark are coming out of the woodworks.... Check the Facebook groups and see all the people speaking out.... Do not sponsor this event....


dam and I was about to give him a second chance and go to this show 


:drama:


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

EL NENE said:


> Just posting to save people from getting robbed or burnt by Mark Sermeno or Marco Sermeno of Original Wire Wheel and of Impala's Magazine.... He has been dodging me for over two years and has over 5500 of my money... Mark is a thief, liar, scumbag, and crook. Don't believe anything he says because all his stories are lies.... I have two years worth of text messages that I will be releasing with Mark on Facebook and layitlow so stay tuned... Lowrider wheel industry guys stay tune to see what Mark said about all you guys.... Again please save your money and time(life) and don't buy nothing from this scumbag.... Don't send any money .... Buyer Beware!!!!! Where you at Marcos Sermeno???? Mr. Original Wire Wheel and Mr. Impala's and American Bombs Magazine.... Do not support this scumbag... A lot of guys that got burned by Mark are coming out of the woodworks.... Check the Facebook groups and see all the people speaking out.... Do not sponsor this event....


I WANT TO READ IT; even though its probaly nothing I haven't already heard; WHICH FACEBOOK GROUPS???? 
another lil birdie says: Some have subscribed and never received their magazine!!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry you feel that way El Raider hope you change your mind & come to our Show & Support The Lowrider Movement!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

STKN209 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

If anyone has not received their last issue of Impalas Magazine out of the 4 for the Year Please call us @ (408)314-4686 Monday through Friday 9am-5pm


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Sorry you feel that way El Raider hope you change your mind & come to our Show & Support The Lowrider Movement!


:roflmao:

pinche Mark I'm going to go just to see if you deliver what you said to me in Merced email me the pre reg so I can hand them out at the United car clubs meeting who knows maybe I can pull some people from Salinas :thumbsup:

[email protected]


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> pinche Mark I'm going to go just to see if you deliver what you said to me in Merced email me the pre reg so I can hand them out at the United car clubs meeting who knows maybe I can pull some people from Salinas :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Q-Vo:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> THIS IS THE OFFICIAL STOCKTON 2015 LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW HOTEL INFORMATION:
> UNIVERSITY WATER FRONT HOTEL
> 110 W FREMONT ST.
> STOCKTON,CA
> ...


TTT...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

INDOOR SPACE IS SOLD OUT! For The Stockton Super Show May 31st 2015....STILL GOT PLENTY OF SPACE OUTSIDE.. All Car Clubs & Solo Rides You will be Allowed to BBQ as long as it's Propane Pit.IF ANYONE NEEDS A PRE-REG FORM YOU CAN EMAIL ME @ [email protected]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

i hope you didn't forget my 2 spots indoors


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> i hope you didn't forget my 2 spots indoors


I got you El Raider right next to the AC:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

STKN209 said:


>


We will be in Stockton tomorrow night @ Sonic taking Pre-Reg for the Stockton Super You don't want to Miss This Show!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> TTT----


:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR THE STOCKTON WEST COAST LOWRIDER LEGENDS TOUR! OUR AVAILABLE @ WWW.IMPALASMAGAZINE.COM...YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> I got you El Raider right next to the AC:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Sneak Peek of what's going to be at The Stockton Lowrider Super Show On Displayed Sunday May 31st @ The Fairgrounds.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS ThIS SHOW...IT'S BEEN OVER 25 YEARS SINCE THERE WAS A LOWRIDER SHOW @ THE FAIRGROUNDS!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

IM GOING , SHOULD BE
A GREAT SHOW.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

GET YOUR PRE-SALE TICKETS @ WWW.IMPALASMAGAZINE.COM 3X LOWRIDER CAR OF THE YEAR "STRICTLY BUSINESS" WILL IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

This is the last weekend to Pre-Reg for the Stockton Super Show May 31st We Will be @ The Socios Sacramento Show On Sunday Pre-Reg for Cars is $20.00 Dollars and you get 2- Wristbands $15.00 for Bikes & Pedal cars and you get 1-Wristband General Admission is $15.00 Dollars if you buy your ticket in Advance @ WWW.impalasmagazine.com $20.00 Dollars Day of Show Gate for Public will open at 12 p.m. to 6 p.m.


----------



## 707dog (Nov 13, 2014)

looking forward to this show...so many damn picnic's and shows lumped in 3-4 week period hard to get any work done...lol


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Gates will Open for Indoor Saturday Move-in @ 10am-5pm.... There will be security Overnight.... Move-in Sunday Day of Show Gates will Open @ 6am-11:00am.If you have any question call (408)314-4686


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

GET YOU TICKETS FOR THE STOCKTON LOWRIDER LEGENDS TOUR FOR ONLY $15.00 DOLLARS @ 
WWW.IMPALASMAGAZINE.COM $20.00
DOLLARS DAY OF SHOW! LIVE 
MUSIC,VENDORS,KID ZONE,FOOD & BEER GARDEN THESE IS A FAMILY SHOW.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Yesterday was the last day to Pre-Reg Your Car or Your Bike....We Have Over 300 hundred Car Pre-Registered For the Stockton Lowrider Super Show! You Can Still Register the Day of the Show For $35.00 Dollars for Cars & $25.00 For Bikes..SATURDAY MOVE-IN WILL START @ 10AM-5PM AND ON SUNDAY DAY OF SHOW MOVE-IN GATES WILL OPEN @ 6AM-11AM!..IT'S BEEN OVER 20 YEARS THAT STOCKTON HAS ALLOWED A LOWRIDER SHOW TO HAPPEN @ THE FAIRGROUNDS...SO PLEASE RESPECT AND DO NOT BRING ANY ALCOHOL...THERE WILL BE A BEER GARDEN FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO DRINK LET'S SHOW THE CITY OF STOCKTON & STOCKTON P.D THAT LOWRIDERS CAN HAVE A FAMILY EVENT WITH OUT NO DRAMA!

THANKS
IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

THERE OUR NO MORE ROOMS @ $109.00 AT THE UNIVERSITY WATER FRONT HOTEL THEY SOLD OUT! IF ANYONE STILL NEED ROOMS PLEASE CALL "AMERICAS BEST VALUE INN EAST HIGHWAY 99" 3951 BUDWEISER CT STOCKTON CA 95215 (209)931-9341 YOU MUST MENTION "STOCKTON LOWRIDER CAR SHOW" TO GET THE SPECIAL RATE ON SAT NIGHT MAY 30TH ROOMS WITH DOUBLE BED $69.99+ TAX SINGLE BED OUR $65.99+TAX THERE 4.7 MI FROM SAN 
JOAQUIN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS..


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT... I'm proud to say that I was at the last show they had at the fairgrounds...back in the early 90's..... Brown Persuasion will be der representing our town in full force.. Thank you to all the clubs and solo Ryderz that will attend the Show....it iz much appreciated for those coming all over California and other parts....


----------



## chevychaser (Aug 22, 2012)

What's up with the hop


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope there is more than 1 model! Maybe we can let the ladies in for free since it has been such a drought at the recent shows...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can we bring in coolers?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion setting up for Impalas magazine Stockton super show 
Making history in bldg.1.... For those who remember back in the day...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> can we bring in coolers?


Yes Coolers will be ok with Waters & Sodas Please No Beer!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*SAT INDOOR MOVE-IN IS FROM 10AM-5PM.....* *IF ANYONE STILL NEED TO GET YOUR TICK**ETS WE WILL BE SELLING THEM FOR $15.00 DOLLARS ALL DAY **TOMORROW @ THE FAIRGROUNDS FROM 10AM-5PM! GATES WILL OPEN SUNDAY @ 6AM-11AM **DAY OF SHOW CAR REGISTRATION IS $35.00 AND BIKES OUR $25.00......YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW SUNDAY........*


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## chevychaser (Aug 22, 2012)

Invitation only hop:-1: what's up with that:japanese_ogre:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

POST UP PICTS>


----------



## ihatepunks (Jan 2, 2015)

Just left there.....drove outta town to get there was all juiced up for a good time with my family only to see the gestapo at the front gate, searching through bags, patting down people, looking under brothers hats and basically just doing a penitentiary sally port search....and people just complying like sheep....wasnt feelin it and I bounced and took my people to eat. Dont get me wrong, if thats your thang, I aint hating, get at it and have fun, but me I still have my dignity and I have a few red lines in my program, and one of my red lines is I dont go anywhere that requires me to submit to pat down and unlawful searches...period. I think its sad actually, that we as people cant even have a car show without being "suspects", that society has degraded to the point that we even have to search, and that people just act like its normal to have some strangers searching all through their shit in order to see some cars...wtf. (Note to self........miss Stockton, save that gas:nono


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

ihatepunks said:


> Just left there.....drove outta town to get there was all juiced up for a good time with my family only to see the gestapo at the front gate, searching through bags, patting down people, looking under brothers hats and basically just doing a penitentiary sally port search....and people just complying like sheep....wasnt feelin it and I bounced and took my people to eat. Dont get me wrong, if thats your thang, I aint hating, get at it and have fun, but me I still have my dignity and I have a few red lines in my program, and one of my red lines is I dont go anywhere that requires me to submit to pat down and unlawful searches...period. I think its sad actually, that we as people cant even have a car show without being "suspects", that society has degraded to the point that we even have to search, and that people just act like its normal to have some strangers searching all through their shit in order to see some cars...wtf. (Note to self........miss Stockton, save that gas:nono


So you have a problem with security. The same sort of security one would see at a nightclub these days. Sadly, fools bring weapons into places and people get hurt and that is why you see security. What you describe was not the case though. There was no hands on pat down at all, just a wand was waved over me to look for metal. Security asked me to open my camera bag, no problem, I opened it, she looked and didn't touch anything, said cool, smiled and told me to have a good show. Security was not an issue at all and I did not feel violated in any way. There was a good amount of ganja smoke in the air which made me feel relaxed to be honest . 

IMO, this was a FANTASTIC show! Pics incoming!!!! THANK YOU IMPALAS!


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Any more pics?


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

ihatepunks said:


> Just left there.....drove outta town to get there was all juiced up for a good time with my family only to see the gestapo at the front gate, searching through bags, patting down people, looking under brothers hats and basically just doing a penitentiary sally port search....and people just complying like sheep....wasnt feelin it and I bounced and took my people to eat. Dont get me wrong, if thats your thang, I aint hating, get at it and have fun, but me I still have my dignity and I have a few red lines in my program, and one of my red lines is I dont go anywhere that requires me to submit to pat down and unlawful searches...period. I think its sad actually, that we as people cant even have a car show without being "suspects", that society has degraded to the point that we even have to search, and that people just act like its normal to have some strangers searching all through their shit in order to see some cars...wtf. (Note to self........miss Stockton, save that gas:nono


Lol you do realize that Stockton has one of the highest per capita crime rates in the state right?


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

No


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

MinieMe209 said:


> Lol you do realize that Stockton has one of the highest per capita crime rates in the state right?


exactly what I was thinking reading his rant, lol. Same reason stockton hasn't had a car show since the early '90s.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ihatepunks said:


> Just left there.....drove outta town to get there was all juiced up for a good time with my family only to see the gestapo at the front gate, searching through bags, patting down people, looking under brothers hats and basically just doing a penitentiary sally port search....and people just complying like sheep....wasnt feelin it and I bounced and took my people to eat. Dont get me wrong, if thats your thang, I aint hating, get at it and have fun, but me I still have my dignity and I have a few red lines in my program, and one of my red lines is I dont go anywhere that requires me to submit to pat down and unlawful searches...period. I think its sad actually, that we as people cant even have a car show without being "suspects", that society has degraded to the point that we even have to search, and that people just act like its normal to have some strangers searching all through their shit in order to see some cars...wtf. (Note to self........miss Stockton, save that gas:nono


I feel what yor saying abt the lines bro, bt with all the drama tats been happening in stkn rt now it was nessasary.... Mayb mor security to speed up the process...all in all it was a successful show tat had not been on or even allowed at the fairgrounds .. It brought bac alot memories for alot Lowriders and spectators.......


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

LURCH63 said:


> exactly what I was thinking reading his rant, lol. Same reason stockton hasn't had a car show since the early '90s.


It wasnt crime that prevented anyone from having a show here! It was all politicaly based! Every promoter has been asked to jump through some unrealistic hoops as well as pay some outragous fees for this and that. Most of the funds they were asking for was just to combat the cruising on Charter way after the show. I went down Charter after the show and it was quiet as hell no one really cruising or hanging out. Hella wierd I just went to eat and came home. Hopefully all goes well out there and the gente maintains.


----------



## 707dog (Nov 13, 2014)

first off BIG PROPS to all those impala chapters and others who had a hand in putting that show together! :h5: great to see some of the OG's from the car show game have there cars on display...yes the front gate could use a lil work the flow sucked azz in the beginning place the ticket box outside the gate might dial that in:thumbsup:. there were cars every where you walked what a great turn out, the euro's and drift stuff was pretty cool something different to break up the usual stroll. food court great idea,get a few more vendors with more selections done deal,waited 20-30 min for a high end philly not next time... everyone's mood seem straight no chips on shoulders or tuff guys reckless eye ballin. first round of stage music wasn't my cup of tea but respect to those dudes for doin what they believe in, need some Brenton wood or a good salsa style band up there:thumbsup: hope the city and spectators seen that a show can be thrown without any BS/drama. hope you guys can pull it off next year too...my 2cents


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

BeautyHunter said:


> View attachment 1666825


 I see what you did there.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ihatepunks said:


> Just left there.....drove outta town to get there was all juiced up for a good time with my family only to see the gestapo at the front gate, searching through bags, patting down people, looking under brothers hats and basically just doing a penitentiary sally port search....and people just complying like sheep....wasnt feelin it and I bounced and took my people to eat. Dont get me wrong, if thats your thang, I aint hating, get at it and have fun, but me I still have my dignity and I have a few red lines in my program, and one of my red lines is I dont go anywhere that requires me to submit to pat down and unlawful searches...period. I think its sad actually, that we as people cant even have a car show without being "suspects", that society has degraded to the point that we even have to search, and that people just act like its normal to have some strangers searching all through their shit in order to see some cars...wtf. (Note to self........miss Stockton, save that gas:nono


I can understand your feelings on this. everyone deserves his own opinion. but knowing how Stockton has its group of problems (like any city) but just how its been known that some of these people don't know where the lines are when it comes to family and children, as was the case not that long ago when some fools rolled up to a l.i.l. barbeque and started shooting. cars got hit and they were shooting in the direction of park, where wives and children were.
seeing that you went out there wit your family, I personally would appreciate the extra steps in security and I do, as my daughter and granddaughter were out there and after reading your post. I felt a lil better bout them being there.

congrats and thank you to impala mag and all who were involved for throwing a successful show. we need more of these, like the old days............. but wit out all the b.s
so if security is what we need, d the damn thing. other wise it is up to the o.g's to teach the youngsters and others tha may want to use these events to handle chit, that these events are NOT THE PLACE TO DO IT.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> I can understand your feelings on this. everyone deserves his own opinion. but knowing how Stockton has its group of problems (like any city) but just how its been known that some of these people don't know where the lines are when it comes to family and children, as was the case not that long ago when some fools rolled up to a l.i.l. barbeque and started shooting. cars got hit and they were shooting in the direction of park, where wives and children were.
> seeing that you went out there wit your family, I personally would appreciate the extra steps in security and I do, as my daughter and granddaughter were out there and after reading your post. I felt a lil better bout them being there.
> 
> congrats and thank you to impala mag and all who were involved for throwing a successful show. we need more of these, like the old days............. but wit out all the b.s
> so if security is what we need, d the damn thing. other wise it is up to the o.g's to teach the youngsters and others tha may want to use these events to handle chit, that these events are NOT THE PLACE TO DO IT.


X64


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Show was Great! Packed full of nice cars and a big crowd. Lots of cool shit goin on n places to get some grub. For us that were showing it was very UNORGANIZED!!!


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

whats up my name is flip. me and my buddy took our cars out there . were from Manteca and the olny bad thing I guess you can say was bad lol was the entrance in sunday morning.. it was crazy. other then that the show was a hit it was talked all about Monday. im a big socios show fan. but this alos tops it up there. I hope it goes on next year there was a lot to see like the drifting and some imports. it made it diff and that was good. I walked twice and didn't mind. lot of vindors that I liked too. next year I will set up sat. but all and all we liked the show. thank you


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

flip236 said:


> whats up my name is flip. me and my buddy took our cars out there . were from Manteca and the olny bad thing I guess you can say was bad lol was the entrance in sunday morning.. it was crazy. other then that the show was a hit it was talked all about Monday. im a big socios show fan. but this alos tops it up there. I hope it goes on next year there was a lot to see like the drifting and some imports. it made it diff and that was good. I walked twice and didn't mind. lot of vindors that I liked too. next year I will set up sat. but all and all we liked the show. thank you


Sup Homie :wave:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:uh:,,:ugh:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I did not go to the show but I'm heard it was really good. security is always necessary especially if you want to take your family. I have been to some shows not naming any organization or magazine but they let anybody inside start smoking weed and doing drugs and drinking young kids wearing their neighborhood on their shirts and sure enough fights to break out and cars get broken into and paint gets chipped. as a Lowrider community if we have good shows politicians or police cannot shut it down the only reason it gets shut down if we let idiots ruin our way of life.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Wherz the pics...???


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

If I'm going to take my family to events, I'm going to hope it's a safe environment! Can't blame them for trying to make it a safe place&#55357;&#56846;. WHERE THE PICS?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

PERRO62 said:


> If I'm going to take my family to events, I'm going to hope it's a safe environment! Can't blame them for trying to make it a safe place&#55357;&#56846;. WHERE THE PICS?


X64


----------



## ihatepunks (Jan 2, 2015)

Glad ya'll enjoyed it.....however, I wasnt ranting, just not feeling the humiliation of being searched. Also, it speaks volumes when I hear justification about "keeping the family safe" and such. I aint trykng to diss, but that sounds weak. In my opinion, if you need another man (security) to keep your family safe, then you should keep 'em home. I'm old old school and back in the day we wasnt feeling it, in fact we was our own security and if somebody clowned, they got mopped, period. Once upon a time lowriders were a different breed. We cut our cars, the L.A. police didnt like it, busters didnt like, bitches loved it, and we didnt give a shit. We got a gang of tickets, impounds and we still flamed up the streets, hopped on the freeway and acted a fool, and where we went, we didnt need security, suckers needed security from us:h5:.........times have changed............peace.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

ihatepunks said:


> Glad ya'll enjoyed it.....however, I wasnt ranting, just not feeling the humiliation of being searched. Also, it speaks volumes when I hear justification about "keeping the family safe" and such. I aint trykng to diss, but that sounds weak. In my opinion, if you need another man (security) to keep your family safe, then you should keep 'em home. I'm old old school and back in the day we wasnt feeling it, in fact we was our own security and if somebody clowned, they got mopped, period. Once upon a time lowriders were a different breed. We cut our cars, the L.A. police didnt like it, busters didnt like, bitches loved it, and we didnt give a shit. We got a gang of tickets, impounds and we still flamed up the streets, hopped on the freeway *and acted a fool,* and where we went, we didnt need security, suckers needed security from us:h5:.........times have changed............peace.


And THAT'S EXACTLY why there can't be a good show without security.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

ihatepunks said:


> Glad ya'll enjoyed it.....however, I wasnt ranting, just not feeling the humiliation of being searched. Also, it speaks volumes when I hear justification about "keeping the family safe" and such. I aint trykng to diss, but that sounds weak. In my opinion, if you need another man (security) to keep your family safe, then you should keep 'em home. I'm old old school and back in the day we wasnt feeling it, in fact we was our own security and if somebody clowned, they got mopped, period. Once upon a time lowriders were a different breed. We cut our cars, the L.A. police didnt like it, busters didnt like, bitches loved it, and we didnt give a shit. We got a gang of tickets, impounds and we still flamed up the streets, hopped on the freeway and acted a fool, and where we went, we didnt need security, suckers needed security from us:h5:.........times have changed............peace.


Yes times have changed . The dudes with clean cars are now 45-50 years old and have $50-100k invested in their rides . They don't want 20 year old punks fighting next to their car or their little grandkids and ruining a show for them. This isn't 1992 when these guys were still 20 years old themselves acting a fool when dr dre came out and you could get a 64 for $3000.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for the Piks!!


----------

